
HTML5 differences from HTML4 - nickb
http://www.w3.org/TR/2008/WD-html5-diff-20080122/
======
mojuba
[http://www.w3.org/TR/2008/WD-html5-diff-20080122/#absent-
att...](http://www.w3.org/TR/2008/WD-html5-diff-20080122/#absent-attributes)

Look at the things that are depreceted in HTML5: noshade attribute on hr,
nowrap attribute on td and th, width attribute on hr, table, td, th, col,
colgroup, iframe and pre, etc etc etc because "they are better handled by
CSS". What do they mean by "better"?

In other words, things that are used most are deprecated and must be replaced
with much more verbose syntax, just because it's _right_. This is so
committee-ish. Do they seriously think they can change the way Internet works?

~~~
Xichekolas
You're right! The W3C has never had an effect on the way the Internet works...

(Sorry couldn't resist.)

I generally like the idea of moving stuff into CSS, but I think it goes
overboard when you have to define stuff in CSS for a unique occurrence... like
defining rules for the one div that wraps my whole page. Why can't that just
be defined as attributes to that div? Why do I have to put it in a separate
place in CSS-land when it's only used for that specific div element?

I'm still hoping for someone to come along and make the whole html/css thing
sane. It seems awfully hacky now.

 _Cue flame war_

~~~
bct
So put the rules in a style attribute on that one div. That's hardly a reason
to clutter HTML up with presentational things.

~~~
mojuba
HTML is presentational in nature, so what's the point of separating
presentational attributes from presentational tags?

With the current spontaneously emerged HTML standard we have a choice of using
or not using separate style declarations, like in imperative programming we
may decide to declare and give a name to frequently used constants, macros and
functions separately. A library, in other words. Is library obligatory in
programming? No. That would be just ridiculous.

